# Item/s im Tiled-Map-System



## H4CKSprogrammer (1. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei ein 2D-RPG Game zu programmieren doch gerade komme ich nicht weiter ich will das man Items auf der Map anklicken kann doch ich weiß nicht wie.

Mein erster Lösungsversuch.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Wenn ihr noch Codes schicken soll einfach schreiben.

Markus


----------



## JuKu (2. Mrz 2018)

Lass dir erstmal die Maus-Position anzeigen, dann siehst du, ob diese überhaupt stimmt.
Was macht denn die Funktion Collision.rectToRect()?


----------



## H4CKSprogrammer (2. Mrz 2018)

Danke habs jz aber schon so gelöst.


----------

